# clomid while pregnant?



## merino (Dec 2, 2003)

Has anyone else accidentally taken clomid while pregnant? I had no idea I was pregnant, because I had a normal-seeming period. Saturday I was scheduled to have an ultrasound to look at my follicles, but they told me it looked like I was three weeks pregnant. Today I got the positive blood test results, but instead of being thrilled and excited, I'm miserable. My RE started telling me about genetic counseling and all the testing I would need to undergo. What really freaks me out is that none of my doctors have congratulated me on being pregnant. This is so different from everything I expected my pregnancy to be. Can anyone relate?

By the way, this is my first post, so I guess I should introduce myself. I'm 28, married, and we've been trying to conceive since March '03. I diagnosed myself with a luteal phase defect, so that's why I ended up seeing an RE. I've been lurking at MDC for several months, so I feel like I know a lot of you already.

EJ


----------



## Christy1980 (Jul 7, 2002)

well, let me start by saying:








Congratulations on your pregnancy!









I don't know much about clomid, except that it can cause multiple eggs to be released, which can mean twins or more







I was going to go on it last year if my ovaries didn't start working again, (they put me on progesterone to induce a period, the next thing you know, i got PG!) I would think that if you only took it a couple of times, your baby should be ok. It's like anything else that might happen before you know you are pg...before I found out i was pg, i was handling DP's rogaine bottle with some residue of the rogaine on it. but my baby is fine and will be here very soon, (fingers crossed!).

Perhaps you should sit down with your OB/MW/RE and find out *why* you need to do all this testing/counseling, instead of them just telling you to do it. They need to be a bit more informative with you, especially since this is your 1st pregnancy.

but for now, TRY TO RELAX and enjoy your body and this time you will have before morning sickness kicks in, LOL. Seriously, try to relax and enjoy your pregnancy. it's a wonderful thing to be pregnant, and worrying about everything will just stress you out, and stress is definately bad for the baby.


----------



## merino (Dec 2, 2003)

Christy, can I just tell you that your post made me cry? Thank you for being so sweet. Maybe I should go post on the "preggo crybabies" thread







I did leave a message for my OB today (different from my RE) and I hope she'll be able to give me more info. Thanks again.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

********************************
CONGRATULATIONS

ON YOUR

PREGNANCY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
********************************

I don't know much about Clomid, but I wholeheartedly agree with the previous poster's sentiments. Keep your mental stress to a minimum, talk about with your partner if that helps you and him, and talk to your physician/ midwife/ reproductive endocrinologist and let them know you would like to make an educated decision about prenatal and genetic testing and counseling. Let them know you appreciate their information and expertise and are thankful that they have joined you on your journey into pregnancy this far, but your thoughts and feelings about testing are __________ (fill in the blank).

Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!

(I was just thinking today that being a pregnant mama-to-be is a pretty fun club to belong to...







)

warmly,
claudia
mama-to-be in late spring 2004!


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

From: http://www.americaninfertility.org/i...osts/4023.html
Some studies have suggested that Clomiphene citrate has caused birth defects or a higher miscarriage rate in laboratory animals and could, therefore, potentially threaten human offspring. We, however, believe that when Clomiphene is taken under proper supervision these risks should not be of major significance.
The fear that Clomiphene might cause birth defects arises from the fact that its inner structure, or nucleus, is very similar to that of the hormone DES, which is known to have caused so many birth defects when administered to pregnant women. Although it is theoretically possible that Clomiphene might cause such defects; birth statistics do not indicate an increased birth-defect rate after stimulation with the drug. The laboratory studies mentioned above should not be ignored, however, but should be heeded as a guide to safe, prudent administration of fertility drugs. We caution that Clomiphene citrate should be taken only when it is absolutely certain that the woman is not pregnant. (The appearance of a menstrual period does not provide adequate certainty because more than 10% of women might bleed during early pregnancy. Assessment by a physician, or even a home pregnancy test, provides greater assurance that a pregnancy does not exist.)


----------



## Christy1980 (Jul 7, 2002)

i didn't mean to make you cry!









after reading the last post, i couldn't help but think about all the women out there who have taken clomid accidentally during early pregnancy...clomid would be out of business due to all the lawsuits/malpractice suits if their products caused birth defects after only 1 or 2 exposures.

I think you are both ok. Like TurboClaudia said, talk it out with your DH and your care provider, and relax!!!!!!!


----------

